# Music Room Decor



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I’ve seen a couple nice prints/paintings in the background of some guitar pics on this forum.

I now have an actual music room equipped with drums, keyboard, guitars, bass, and associated amps and am slowly finding inexpensive wall hangings for this room.

Sorry for the reflections, but here are my first few:

1. Taken from a Fender catalog a few years ago. I had the frame and just repurposed it with this page. 
Price: free










2. Framed album bought at used record shop. I like this having grown up in the Peg. The picture was taken in front of Bannatyne Apartments in downtown Winnipeg (circa 1971). Love the licence plate, oh, and The Guess Who, of course. 
Price: $20










3. Bought this in Ottawa recently. Was taped to the wall of a record shop and I asked if it was for sale. I think the shop owner was surprised and said $10.00. For perspective, the height of this is 3 feet. 
Price: priceless.











Care to share some of your favourites that you have and any unique reasons why?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I painted over all the pictures except for one.

If I could, I'd be playing in a perfectly empty room with concrete walls and floors. One clean white chair. 

I wouldn't mind recreating my old room where I used to practice guitar. One wall was covered in rocketship wallpaper.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

Rock and pin-up girl posters.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StratCat said:


> I’ve seen a couple nice prints/paintings in the background of some guitar pics on this forum.
> 
> I now have an actual music room equipped with drums, keyboard, guitars, bass, and associated amps and am slowly finding inexpensive wall hangings for this room.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the Guess Who and Lennon pic. Great way to decorate your room. Congrats.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

My one and only guitar student, painted this for me as a thank you.
I didn't charge her for lessons (daughter of friends).


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I have a few autographed things that I'll rotate out in my guitar room. I believe everything is music related except for a Twin Peaks print Sheryl Lee and Sherilyn Fenn gave me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry. I guess I'm more of a 'function first' kinda guy.



















Primacoustic


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A few things:

















And on the narcissistic side, some personal memorabilia:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The record store attached to L&M Moncton has a bunch of killer reproduced concert posters for sale in the maim lobby. Super cool stuff.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> My one and only guitar student, painted this for me as a thank you.
> I didn't charge her for lessons (daughter of friends).
> 
> View attachment 208409



Very cool, especially the story that goes with it.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

fretboard said:


> I have a few autographed things that I'll rotate out in my guitar room. I believe everything is music related except for a Twin Peaks print Sheryl Lee and Sherilyn Fenn gave me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 208385
> ...


Love the Bob Seger concert ad.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

bw66 said:


> A few things:
> 
> View attachment 208689
> View attachment 208697
> ...


I like the article. Ive never been to Uxbridge, so a visit is now in order.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Sorry. I guess I'm more of a 'function first' kinda guy.
> 
> View attachment 208545
> 
> ...


I need some sound absorbing panels. My neighbor says she feels like she’s under attack when my son plays the drums!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

StratCat said:


> I need some sound absorbing panels. My neighbor says she feels like she’s under attack when my son plays the drums!


Don't bother with simply panels for drums. You need MUCH more. You need isolation not absorption. Look into it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I actually made a rocking poster of my wife, framed it and hung it in my music room . To show her that she was always with me no matter what!

Sucky but it works !!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> I actually made a rocking poster of my wife, framed it and hung it in my music room . To show her that she was always with me no matter what!
> 
> Sucky but it works !!!


Very smart cookie. I think I shall steal your idea! We just framed some of our wedding pictures.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I painted over all the pictures except for one.
> 
> If I could, I'd be playing in a perfectly empty room with concrete walls and floors. One clean white chair.
> 
> ...


No distractions whatsoever.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lola said:


> I think I shall steal your idea! We just framed some of our wedding pictures.



Lol...

I wouldn't go with weeding pics...  I made the poster to go with the music room theme !!! 


The wife loved it !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Current room is so small there ain't much room for decor between acoustic treatment and gear up against the walls. .... I have a few things on either side of the mix position (vintage Gibson Sonex ad; Siouxsie painted over picture from an old NME; wood cut of the home town) but mostly it's colourful choices for acoiustic panel coverings.



















My old room was much bigger (higher ceiling too) and so I had a bunch of old show posters of me old bands (+ some other band posters) almost completely wallpapering the 'live' wall behind the mix position (vs the 'dead' wall behind the drums). .... and apparently not a single pic of that exists


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> Lol...
> 
> I wouldn't go with weeding pics...  I made the poster to go with the music room theme !!!
> 
> ...


You married Celine Dion?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I love my room, so I might as well post it. It's about as "whatever it is" as I can get it. A couple of things have changed, but not too much.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

davetcan said:


> You married Celine Dion?



No, just one of her biggest fan !!! 

Lets not talk about Celine... I hear enough about her from the wife... MJF$#


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Well, I love my room, so I might as well post it. It's about as "whatever it is" as I can get it. A couple of things have changed, but not too much.
> 
> View attachment 209097


I love your room. Plain, simple and uncluttered.

Nice touch with the spotlight. 

And......look at that stack. Just awesome!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 208553


Using an amp as a fireplace insert is a great idea.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Sorry. I guess I'm more of a 'function first' kinda guy.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> MMMmmmmm. Laura Palmer.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

not much room for pictures--mostly shelves--due to space issues
But I do have an old vintage guitar calendar hanging up


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Well, I love my room, so I might as well post it. It's about as "whatever it is" as I can get it. A couple of things have changed, but not too much.
> 
> View attachment 209097


Very nice. Love the lighting.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My room, what can I say about except it’s my sanctuary away from this crazy world. Two walls are dedicated to my guitar heroes with some really nice artwork etc.

I love my room, I love just hanging out here with me for company.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm thinking about installing a pole in my jam room, for "live decorations".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Using an amp as a fireplace insert is a great idea.


I was afraid people were gonna try and use the fireplace (it's a gas insert) to light joints. Silly, since you can clearly see the lighter and ashtray in the foreground. But some people, well, you can't tell them anything. I'm looking at you, drummers!!!!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> My room, what can I say about except it’s my sanctuary away from this crazy world. Two walls are dedicated to my guitar heroes with some really nice artwork etc.
> 
> I love my room, I love just hanging out here with me for company.


Sounds really cool Lola. nice to have that go to place.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Alex said:


> View attachment 209529
> View attachment 209537


Campilongo!! Now that is something unique.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex said:


> View attachment 209529
> View attachment 209537


Is that Edgar Winter?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Lola said:


> Is that Edgar Winter?


Yes, Edgar Winter and guitarist Doug Rappoport.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Alex said:


> View attachment 209529


Did you think you would get away with posting that and not telling us what Jim Campilongo was thanking you for?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Did you think you would get away with posting that and not telling us what Jim Campilongo was thanking you for?


For services rendered.....no. it was related to a purchase of an instructional audio CD for one of his tunes.


----------



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)

please delete


----------



## kabong (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are mine. All the Jazz Festival posters, I got from a record store. It was in a corner and asked if he's selling them. And he said sure. Paid $15 for 4 of them. The last one is signed by Donald Fagen and Walter Becker of Steely Dan.


one


----------

